# Dollar weed



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I just realized that the stuff in our yard that my husband has been trying to kill for YEARS in the same stuff I just paid money for and had shipped to me from halfway across the country. DUH! Maybe I could start selling this stuff on the internet. Free to anyone. Pennywort!


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

really? i didnt know that. i'll have to test them out. luckily the side yard doesnt get pesticide or anything.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Pennywort!!! those Mushroom looking plants O man I WANT WANT WANT. 
lol They are native to most places. but in NYC its too cold here.
WOnder what did your husband say.

 thats the plant i been trying to kill for YEARS, and you pay to buy some!!

Pmed


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Is this the plant your talking about? If so i would like some pm sent.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=53&category=genus&spec=Hydrocotyle


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Whenever I go fishing, in Ontario, I notice there's all sorts of weeds that LFS sell for like $3-4/bunch. I'm not sure about what particular species of weeds, but sometimes there's so much they get tangled in the boat propeller.

Not sure if moneywort live in Canada. I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I yanked & put some stuff that *looked* like it was a Hydrocotyle into a glass of treated water on a windowsill for a few days. It didn't go well.

I also regularly stop in my tracks when I'm working in my flower beds because I frequently get a weed that looks like a Marselia species (but it isn't - only 3 notched lobes per leaf).


----------

